# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Sipralexa

## Angsthaaz

na n depressie/angstaanvallen in 2009 moest ik sipralexa 10 mg nemen,ik neem t nu drie jaar, geen last meer gehad, hoewel ik nog steeds een pantoffelheld ben

hoewel nu begin ik al een tijdje depressief te worden (sinds februari), ik maak me zorgen en ook over mijn medicatie

is die sipralexa nu aan het "uitwerken" ?? ik heb wel nog geen paniekaanval gehad, dus op dat gebied werkt t wel, alleen ik voel mij een slappe dweil nu...

----------


## Marieke710

Ik neem 's avonds Sipralexa 10 mg omdat ik angstig ben om niet in te kunnen slapen. Ik ben ermee moeten starten omdat ik iets extreems - gedurende 1 1/2 jaar - meemaakte dat me kapot maakte. Overdag geen last van slechts gevoel, wél last van de eenzaamheid. Opsluiting door teweinig inkomen en te groot verantwoordelijkheidsgevoel, zoals nooit schulden hebben. Maar dat kost me wel mijn vrijheid. Kost geld! Ik neem voor het slapengaan dan nog eens Alprozalam 2mg. Doe ik dit niet lig ik een hele nacht wakker. Het is een genetische angst (vader zat er ook mee), om wakker te liggen. Ik vraag me af of Sipralexa 10mg samen met Alprozalam 2mg wel mag. Mijn dokter schrijft het toch voor... dus veronderstel ik - dat het kan/mag. Wie weet hier meer over. Ik ben nu nl. nog wakker omdat ik niet goed meer wist of ik Alprozalam al had ingenomen of niet. Moet morgen auto rijden en ergens zijn. Bij twijfels neem ik geen twijfel dosis. Resultaat, heel de nacht wakker en morgen een paar uur autostrade. Is minder gevaarlijk dan toch per ongeluk een dubbele dosis te hebben genomen. Mijn gedacht! Mijn leeftijd is 55. Is ook een belangrijke factor voor wat goede raad, vind ik.

----------


## Oki07

AD en alprazolam gaan wel samen. Misschien is het een idee om 's avonds melatonine te slikken? Ik neem 's avonds 1 mg en heb daar veel baat bij. Het is natuurlijk en kan geen kwaad. Mijn vriendin heeft een lange tijd op recept 3 mg genomen. Misschien een idee om met je huisarts te bespreken? Sterkte!

----------


## Marieke710

Thnx! Ik zal hierover praten met mijn arts. Moet volgende week net naar de dokter. Gr.

----------

